# Solved: taskmgr.exe using high CPU



## jsmith2

I have a problem with a slow laptop. The operating sys is Windows XP SP2. It's 2.6 Ghz Celeron processor; 256 MB RAM; Dell Inspiron 1150. When I open the task manager, the taskmgr.exe process is the process using the highest resource - an average of 20% of the CPU. When I open a similar laptop, taskmgr.exe only uses 2-3%. I have scanned for virus's, spam and haven't found any problems. HELP! I would appreciate any suggestions or clues what to look for!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome.

You might download hijack this, scan your computer and post a scan log. May be some hidden items there.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html


----------



## lotuseclat79

jsmith2 said:


> I have a problem with a slow laptop. The operating sys is Windows XP SP2. It's 2.6 Ghz Celeron processor; 256 MB RAM; Dell Inspiron 1150. When I open the task manager, the taskmgr.exe process is the process using the highest resource - an average of 20% of the CPU. When I open a similar laptop, taskmgr.exe only uses 2-3%. I have scanned for virus's, spam and haven't found any problems. HELP! I would appreciate any suggestions or clues what to look for!


So, on each laptop - do they both have 256MB RAM, how much disk space (used and free), and how many applications are running when you check? Depending on the number and size of applications running simultaneously, you might be thrashing, i.e. not enough memory to run everything at once, so the paging manager moves pages in and pages out - a lot.

Do the laptops have identical starup programs configured? Check with Start->Run->Cmd->msconfig.exe It could be that one laptop has more and one has less configured to run at startup.

-- Tom


----------



## jsmith2

Tom,
Yes, both laptops have 256MB RAM. I don't have the second laptop here at work with me so I can't compare disk space or start up programs. The problem laptop has 29.5 GB free.

I removed several programs from the startup last week and am downloading the hijack this and will post the log once completed.


----------



## jsmith2

Attached is the log file from Hijack This. Does anything look a problem?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:13:53 PM, on 4/26/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
c:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack_This\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ycomp5_3_16_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ycomp5_3_16_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] c:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Toolbar) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_3_16_0.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## ~Candy~

I've moved you to security where hopefully we can catch the eyes of one of the log gurus


----------



## jsmith2

Thank you so much!


----------



## ~Candy~

I am posting back to this to bump you back to the top of security again.


----------



## jsmith2

I found that a patch for the Inspiron 1150 should have been installed after the installation of XP SP2. That patch fixed it!
Thank you for the help and ideas!


----------



## ~Candy~

Great. Thanks for the follow up.

I'll mark the thread solved. In the future, you can use the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu to do the same.


----------

